# One of my favorite old woodworking books



## lightcs1776

Great post. I love history, which were my favorite classes in my school days. And that book will soon be in my home.


----------



## littlecope

Mr. Sloane was quite an individual!
Great Book Stumpy, I've been recommending his writings to anyone who'll listen for many, many years!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy great review going to be looking for this one


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love all his books. I'll probably review more down the road.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you know I loved this Thanks for posting! Nice work my friend.


----------



## siavosh

I'm half way through his book. Wonderful writing style, full of old knowledge and ways of life long gone.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Old wood working books would be great friends, full of wisdom and knowledge that I wish I could learn and full of history.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ssnvet

Love Eric Sloan's art and writing…

My woodworking foundation was largely laid by reading his books.

Diary of an Early American Boy (packed with wood lore) and The Spirits of 76 (more about ethics) are also favorites.

I have one of his huge barn paintings (print on textured back I suspect) in my office, which my wife scored at a garage sale for $10. I love to stare at it and ponder America of the early 19th century.


----------



## bbrown

Sloane's books are truly magnificent. He captures the essence and spirit of these earlier times so well. And he really understands the deep appreciation for excellence and the pride of craftsmanship that has been so lost in modern times. I love his books.

Another author I recommend is Aldren Watson: his drawings and woodworking books are equally great, IMO….

http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Tools-Their-Ways-Workings/dp/0393322769/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405254456&sr=8-1&keywords=aldren+watson


----------



## ErikF

I love this book, beautiful illustrations.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks for the recommendation! I just picked up a hardcover copy from 1965 for $0.99 cents on alibris.com - I got lucky, it was the last one. But they have others, and paperbacks. Tons of copies out there guys. I read a few pages on amazon preview, and i had to buy it straight away.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

Yes, Thank you Stumpy,

I purchased his book after reading your review. This was very enjoyable to read, it really took me back into the day before cell phones and computers. Thank you for another great review!


----------

